# Sneakers Made From Stingrays Customized Through Genetic Engineering



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

According to the website, pricing of a pair of genuine Rayfish sneakers currently ranges from $14,800 to $16,200... Once regular production begins in late 2012, Rayfish sneakers will cost approximately $1,800. This price includes bio-customization of a pair of stingrays, growing your shoes to maturity, and shipping them to any address on the planet. RayFish Footwear - Grow your own sneaker


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Disgusting.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a leather jacket, and I'm not a vegetarian, so I'm not trying to be a hypocrate but this doesn't seem right to me at all.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with Immus21....


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

This presents an interesting moral dilemma.


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

One thing though playing with their design tool you could sure come up with some interesting patterns.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Wtbeep, that's messed up.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Well...by the looks of it they breed, bioengineer and raise the stingray to slaughter to make these shoes (Am I correct?). If thats the case I don't see the difference between this and the slaughter of cows for leather and meat...
better than that goverment initiative to kill rays because they were out competeting the other species because of overfishing -_-


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> I have a leather jacket, and I'm not a vegetarian, so I'm not trying to be a hypocrite but this doesn't seem right to me at all.


couldn't have said it better myself lol and they may do the same with cows, but the price isn't nearly as ridiculous and there's alot more meat than leather, that isn't going to waste in the end.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yikes thats messed up,

i have size 14 feet, thats a horrible end for a beautiful ray having a corpse of a ray on my foot would not sit well with me , would rather just have the ray in a tank,

isnt leather taken from the same cows we eat? not specialized leather only cows.... i dunno not a good look in my opinion.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Why would anyone even want to buy a $16,000 pair of sneakers? Get a good pair of normal ones and put the rest towards something worthwhile.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

like a ray tank lol


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

seems a bit insane.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sure thing. Go ahead and send them $14,000 and wait for your pair of shoes. If and when they arrive, check to make sure they are genuine Sting Ray skin. If not, they will guarantee a refund as well


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

Has anyone thought of customizing their own stingray then buying the RAY itself, instead of the shoes. You'd then have a one of a kind beautiful stingray to put in your monster tank.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

TomC said:


> Why would anyone even want to buy a $16,000 pair of sneakers? Get a good pair of normal ones and put the rest towards something worthwhile.


exactly what I was thinking


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah but the process of dyeing fish is a pretty unethical business
or genetic mutations i dunno the whole thing is unsettling


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Its not dying, its genetic/bio engineering the fish (from what I can gather at least) to have certain pattern when it has grown to maturity...no different than implanting jellyfish genes in cats, changing tomatoes to be cold resistant, etc.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Messing with nature like this is generally a bad, bad idea. We still don't know what the full effects of bioengineering are on the wider environment. And if this thing isn't a complete scam (which I suspect it is), it's pretty disgusting.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

I would love to have a pair of shoes made from the thick skin of the sceintist/cretin who thought this up!! but then again i would wonder about the integrity of the product


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Things like this always leave me completely speechless


----------

